# Least Favorite Halloween Treats



## Zombie-F

Ok, last week I started a thread for your favorite Halloween treats. Now it's time to slam all the treats you don't like. You know, the stuff you begrudgingly "thanked" people for even though you hated it.


*Necco Wafers*: Why don't you just give me a bag of chalk. That's all this is anyway.
*Good 'N Plenty*: Hmm... they're almost like Mike 'N Ikes but gross. Almost like jelly beans but gross. So, I guess if you take 1 part Mike 'N Ike, 1 part jelly bean and two parts GROSS, you get Good 'N Plenty.
*Mary Janes*: These are the filling pullers in the yellow wrapper with the red stripe. Good luck chewing them, if you can tolerate the flavor long enough to chew them.
*Sugar Daddies*: Another dumb idea. Essentially, it's caramel on a stick. Caramel is good in candy bars, but by itself? Who wants to suck on a piece of caramel for two hours? Not me. Another filling puller because you get too impatient to finish it you wind up chewing on it.
*Religious Tracts*: Yay. Religion in my candy bag. I never received one of these, but I can't imagine anyone trick or treating would enjoy one. I'm willing to bet not once has a religious tract "converted" someone into a Halloween hater.

I'm sure I'll add to my list as I'm reminded of more.

Ok, what are your least favorites?


----------



## Zombie-F

Just thought of some more of my most-despised Halloween offerings. These were from my old "Beyond the Grave" rant from October of 2003:


*Coupons*: If you're thinking those BK coupons for a free small fry are a good idea, think again. Kids don't want to have to do more work to collect thier goody, so you'll be feeling some pain for this one. You'll probably going to see some toilet paper gently swaying in the breeze as it dangles in large quantities from the trees in your yard.
*Healthy Treats*:If you think that frigging rice cake or popcorn thing-a-majig is a great, healthy idea for a kid's treat, you're half right. It is healthy, but it's not great and the kids won't eat it. They will also feel the need to strike back by putting a flaming bag of ca ca on your doorstep, ringing the bell, and running to watch the hilarity from a distance. Now you have poo on your shoe. 
*Nothing*: Turning your light off and ignoring knocks at your door will be met with some punishment, most likely eggs thrown at your house. You'll love the smell in the morning, and will wish you'd bought that lousy $5 bag of candy.


----------



## Sinister

Dude, I think you pretty much pegged it, especially with the chalk and those goddamn Mary Janes!  I even get sick when I see those orange and black wrappered candy on the store shelves. When are they going to ever learn that NO ONE and I mean NO ONE eats that ****?

Other stuff I can't stand are Baby Ruth's, well, pretty much anything with peanuts in it with the exception of Snickers. I can do without the Dum-Dum's or the el cheapo suckers, but they will do in a pinch when you have nothing else and have to have something with sugar in it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I don't like Tootsie Rolls, Nerds, Lolly Pops, Pixie Sticks(I think thats name), and Charleston Chews.


----------



## Zombie-F

Eww. Charleston Chews. Those things are nasty.

Come on Sinister, I want you to rant on and on about Candy Corn. You know you want to. :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Zombie-F said:


> Come on Sinister, I want you to rant on and on about Candy Corn. You know you want to. :devil:


Why on earth would I do that for; I love those things and I especially love the pumpkin shaped ones. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

I could have sworn it was you that hated them. Who was it then?


----------



## Sinister

If I'm not mistaken, it was either Joyfuldead or Lady Peg. I know it had to be one of them, because it sure wasn't me.

If you like, I can go off on a Mary Jane rant. Just say the word and turn me loose!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Anything watermelon-flavored.

Good n Plenty: Those are the most sickly and medicine-like of all candy. You know how bad they are? They invented Mike & Ike to *make up* for all the people they poisoned with GnP. Yuck!

Three Muskateers: I can't imagine this 'hits the spot' for anyone. Less of all, me.

The Skittles that came in this colored bag, I think they were called Tropical Skittles, most of them were green and orange. All the flavors were my least favorite: melon, apricot, peach. Something like that, anyway, I think they even stopped making them that's how bad they were.

I also would get disappointed if there was a Twix in my bag. I will eat it but it's not really a favorite of mine.

Goobers
Milky Way
Necco Wafers
Peppermint patties
Sour Drops (round, jellied candies covered in sour granules)
Sugar Daddies

You really did nail it, Zombie-F. Sugar daddies is kind of like butterscotch in that it's pure caramel for people who always said, "if only they made an all-caramel candy". Getting those in your bag _is_ disappointing. Personally, I prefer butterscotch. I actually almost like Mary Jane's. Someone else always buys them and then I take one and then I actually come back for another. It's a good thinking candy, I like to suck on it when I'm studying.


----------



## Blackwidow

I used to get these nasty coconut covered things in my toting days. I don't remember what they were called but they were square, had three stripes...brown, white and pink (chocolate, vanilla, strawberry?) It had to be the worst tasting candy I ever put in my mouth. Mary Janes and candy corn are delicious in comparison.


----------



## Sinister

I don't know what they're called, but I know what you're talking about. This stuff is put out by Brach's and is very much akin to chewing on a tire. The taste isn't really worth writing home about and definitely isn't worth the effort, sore jaws or headache that derives from its consumption. :zombie:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Some other Halloween treats that I don't like are: Jaw Breakers, Fire Balls, and Milk Duds.


----------



## Blackwidow

Sinister said:


> I don't know what they're called, but I know what you're talking about. This stuff is put out by Brach's and is very much akin to chewing on a tire. The taste isn't really worth writing home about and definitely isn't worth the effort, sore jaws or headache that derives from its consumption. :zombie:


I think the tire would taste better!


----------



## Blackdawn

Blackwidow ... Neopolitan Coconut. I hate those things too! About as much as those Jube Chews. You know the white ones with rubbery colored squares in them. Yuck!


----------



## Blackwidow

That's it BlackDawn! It's funny, I almost said that it reminded me of neopolitan ice cream. I remember those white cube things too...gag! Who was in charge of making candy back in those days? I think they should be charged with child abuse, LOL!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Non Compos Mentis said:


> Fire Balls


Oh damn, I'd rather eat all those candies I said I didn't like at once than have one fireball. I hate those things! Giving that as a candy should be outlawed.


----------



## Haasmama

You guys are killing me...LOL

OKay, some of the things everyone listed REALLY are just a puke fest waiting to happen. Others must be an aquired taste (I like the coconut things AND Necco Wafers, Thank you Very much)

But...nobody mentioned the worst of all........ BAZOOKA bubblegum. Jaw breakers are nothing compared to this. If I had to fix a leak in my gas tank, I think I would scrape the ABC (already been chewed) gum off the bottom of a truck stop counter before putting Bazooka in my mouth. lol That "gum" has the worst taste ever and you have to hold it in your mouth, swimming in spit for an hour to make it soft enought to even begin chewing on.


----------



## Doctorthingit

I've always found Juicy Fruit gum to be pretty foul myself.


----------



## Sinister

Gum as a whole isn't that great to begin with. I mean really, how the hell did they come up with this stuff? Was someone out a rubber plantation one day, decided while no one was looking to put sugar from the cane they were growing on it to see if the two flavors complimented each other? You tell me. The worse thing about gum is that most of the people who chew it, smack it loudly and talk with this pink glob bouncing about in their mouth so you can see it. No wonder people who are trying to stop smoking cringe at the thought of having this as a substitute for coffin nails.


----------



## Doctorthingit

On the whole, gum is probably my favorite candy of all time.


----------



## Zombie-F

Doctorthingit said:


> On the whole, gum is probably my favorite candy of all time.


Really? I think of it as a huge ripoff. It's the food you never really eat. If the flavor lasted indefinitely, that'd be a different story, but the flavor never really lasts all _that_ long.


----------



## dougspaulding

Zombie-F said:


> but the flavor never really lasts all _that_ long.


Four Words: Wrigley's Extra Polar Ice. It's mighty tasty and lasts a good two or three hours! And it's sugar-free.


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> And it's sugar-free.


And that's TWO WORDS that don't belong with candy!


----------



## Mollins

id probably say, little gummy sweets, i mean STINGY!


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> And that's TWO WORDS that don't belong with candy!


Four Words: It's still plenty sweet!


----------



## Papa Bones

I have to agree with those who don't like good n plentys, I bet they were invented by dentists or crazed health nuts trying to make kids not like candy. At least, the regular good'n plentys are that nasty.. but I remember there used to be a fruit flavored type that weren't bad. Don't know if they still make them though. I don't know what my least favorite Halloween candies are called so I will just have to describe them and hope somebody knows what I'm talking about. There is a taffy like stuff that comes in orange or black wrappers and is supposed to be peanut-butter flavored. Now, if they really tasted like peanut butter, I would love the things, but all I can say is if you ever get any peanut butter that tastes like that, throw it away-there's something wrong with it.


----------



## colinsuds

I'm sorry if someone said thiis already but .. CHIPS!
The cheapest of the halloween treat (unless flavoured in some way)
I just needed to get that off my chest lol sorry


----------



## Black Cat

If I had to choose a candy I don't like it would probably be Pop Rocks. What's the sense of it. It fizzes in your mouth and it's just awful. While it's fizzing in your mouth my son informs me your not supposed to chew or crunch it. Those little rocks actually hurt as they pop and fizz in your mouth. YUCKKKKKKKKY


----------



## SuFiKitten77

For me, the worst treat would have too be those damn popcorn balls that are given out starting at Halloween through Christmas .. ick


----------



## Doctorthingit

This is just starting to get silly now. I love pop rocks & popcorn balls... at least the caramel and chocolate ones. Damn! We're talking about a little piece of heaven here.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

To each there own


----------



## Doctorthingit

You _are_ talking about the caramel and chocolate covered ones, right? Wow... If I had to guess I'd say you're either a popcorn purist or people just try to pawn these things off on you like fruitcakes, which I suppose _could_ ruin your snacking spirit. But I think it's time for a Scrooge-style exorcism. You may be saved yet


----------



## Omega

I agree with everyone who said Mary Janes, Gum, Fun-size candy bars, and apples.

Let us take a moment to examine what exactly the industries consider "Fun-size." Fun size to me is something along the lines of king size twix and everything of that sort. It occurs to me that when the corporates put out this dreck they recieve more cash than with a regular candy bar. It sickens me to think that these people who buy this for trick or treaters only give out one or maybe two little cubes of this stuff, not to mention terrible candys like *Three Musketeers.*

Apples!!! Never again will I take an apple from an old person after watching Night of the Demons. Enough said!

Gum is a complete waste of money. The amounts of high school students who chew this aren't aware that they're putting themselves at risk for tooth decay and other oral anomalies. But got to hand it to the people who made this candy, (if you can call it that) the more teens who buy, the more money that they make and dentists get what the companies don't. That would make a great anti-chewing poster.

Finally, the worst of the worst, Mary Janes... that's a rant best saved for another time.


----------



## Zombie-F

Let's be honest about the whole "fun size" thing here... I think you guys just dislike the title they gave those little candy bars and not the candy itself. Realistically, nobody that I know could possibly afford to hand out regular sized candy bars on Halloween. Let's say you get on average, 50 TOTs every year. For real candy bars, that'd be in the ballpark of $50, if you give one bar to each child, which a good many people couldn't possibly afford.

Now take some of the haunters here who get on average 200 or more TOTs a year. Now you've really reached out of this world pricing.

I think they should go back to calling them "bite size" to remedy this problem. Let's be honest here, they are bite size, are they not?


----------



## claymud

that is why you go to cosco, you get the small little bags of runts and suckers and all that in a big like 15 leiter jug for about 15$, we used that in Ottawa two years back... the only fair year for TOT's otherwise we'd go to cosco and get about 20 good normal sized bars for about 12$. The good thing was were I used to live before I move (to ottawa and then back to Halifax) was the drivways were too big, so no one would really come up so more for me and my brother. (We just walked around these big coldiascks and huge driveways so we deserved a bit more)

Now having adressed the cost issue... Chips like Colinsuds said. I've never been a chip or Cheisie guy. But Chicklets. I liked the few minet burst of flavor and when you mixed them you always got a good flavor or two. But the whole fact they came in twos. I call that cheap. Lastly I have to agree with Charlie Brown... Rocks do not make a good Halloween treat.


----------



## Papa Bones

Sinister said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it was either Joyfuldead or Lady Peg. I know it had to be one of them, because it sure wasn't me.
> 
> If you like, I can go off on a Mary Jane rant. Just say the word and turn me loose!


I know this thread is kinda old. Is it too late to hear the Mary Jane rant?


----------



## Zombie-F

Not too late at all. The longer a thread lives, the better. I have no qualms with keeping old threads near the top.


----------



## Sinister

The Mary Jane Rant. Give me a few days to get really riled about something, P.B. and I'll see what I can get done. You really should have seen some of my rants on the old Badass Board. I've sort of toned it down for this board. But when you least expect it... :devil:


----------



## Ghostess

Hmm... treats that I dislike....

Mary Janes SUCK.
ANYTHING with coconut in it. That's just NASTY.  
Those nasty peanut butter flavored things in the black or orange wrappers.
ANYTHING licorice flavored. I'll keep that flavor reserved for Yaeger.  
ANY kind of fruit or non-candy items, especially religious tracts. Until the whole nation becomes ALL one religion or hell freezes over, that will NOT anywhere near intelligent to throw in some kid's bag. Matter of fact, it'll get ya a good egging/papering from me as I hate presumptuous people.

Stepping down now.


----------



## ScareFX

Ghostess said:


> ...
> Mary Janes SUCK.
> ANYTHING with coconut in it. That's just NASTY.
> Those nasty peanut butter flavored things in the black or orange wrappers.
> ANYTHING licorice flavored. I'll keep that flavor reserved for Yaeger.
> ...


Dang Ghostess. You hit the exact things that would be my list!


----------



## writer93

I don't care too much for sugar babies, or Sugar daddies. I hate pixie sticks and the Nerds candy. I dont much care for sweet tarts either.


----------



## grapegrl

I love these old threads...

I also never liked those crummy gobs wrapped in the black and orange paper. Yuck...my sister and I would always sort out our candy and these would go in the pile for my dad to eat. He's not very picky when it comes to candy.

Pennies...WTF? It never failed that I would find a few pennies in the bottom of my plastic jack o'lantern at the end of the night. 

Butterscotch disks and peppermints...c'mon, I could get these out of my grandmother's candy dish any day of the week!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I agree about Sugar Daddys..Teeth rippers those. Always the last to get eaten.


----------



## shaunathan

I hate Jujubees.... small gummis, something bad in the chemcial mexture because they stick to teeth and NOT to dental work (which is odd) and they're so small, it's like... what's the point, 3-5 in a tiny box, meh...


----------



## Death's Door

Here's some of mine:

Charleston Chews
Sugar Daddys
Necco Wafers
Milkduds
Nerds Candy
Mary Janes
Pretzels and Chips (I have them in the house all the time) 
Never had the pleasure of getting any religious tracts when TOTing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Loose candy corn


----------



## Death's Door

I was in the store last night buying things for our trip to the shore this weekend and I passed the Halloween candy shelves - I couldn't believe it - on the same shelf altogether there lied the Neccos, Mary Janes, Charleston Chews, Sugar Daddys, and the candy wrapped in the black and orange wrappers. They must have thought I was nuts because I was laughing every time I passed the shelves!


----------



## palerider44magg

i hate the gummy things to me there like naked jelly beans yuck


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yup, I hate anything and everything Gummy. Especially the sour crap. Sour Gummy worms...WTF? In fact I hate the whole "Sour" thing. Since when did sweet candy have to be sour to taste good? You want sour? Go suck a lemon, and keep sour off my candy!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Rootbeer barrel candies, Smarties, candy corn, butterscotch candies,and that bubblegum that tastes like Pepto-Bismal. Who in their right mind enjoys gum that resembles that horrible concoction known to fix upset stomachs, and diarrhea?!! lol. Also, not candy... but I hated when people would give 5 pennys wrapped in aluminum foil. Thought it was Lifesavers until it was opened. As a kid...who wants 5 cents ?!!


----------



## keLLieG

How about Bit-o-honey.

I find them revolting...and i love honey. But the candy it's self is NAS-TEE.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow it took a long time for smarties to finally make the list! Here are my least favorites:

Smarties
Charleston Chews (I remember you had to bang them on the edge of a table a few times to soften them up enough to eat)
Mary Janes
Bit O Honey
Tootsie Rolls
Runts
Nerds
Now & Later (much later please)
Dum Dums

Gotta have the candy bars!:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gummy anything, they just suck.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Toothbrushes. (I have one at home, thanks.)
Potato Chips. (Taking up valuable real-estate with those air filled bags of crumbs.)
Plastic fangs and spider rings. (Umm... yeah.)
Those cheap @$$ candies that NO ONE has ever heard of before. (Can I just have an apple with a razorblade in it, please?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Toothbrushes. (I have one at home, thanks.)If you can afford to put one in the bag, go for it. Most folks don't replace them often enough.
> Potato Chips. (Taking up valuable real-estate with those air filled bags of crumbs.)No WAY, those will be the 1st thing eatin'!
> Plastic fangs and spider rings. What kid won't have fun with those? (Umm... yeah.)
> Those cheap @$$ candies that NO ONE has ever heard of before. (Can I just have an apple with a razorblade in it, please?)This is the only one I can agree with.


Am I off base?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Originally Posted by Eldritch_Horror 
Toothbrushes. (I have one at home, thanks.)If you can afford to put one in the bag, go for it. Most folks don't replace them often enough.
Potato Chips. (Taking up valuable real-estate with those air filled bags of crumbs.)No WAY, those will be the 1st thing eatin'!
Plastic fangs and spider rings. What kid won't have fun with those? (Umm... yeah.)
Those cheap @$$ candies that NO ONE has ever heard of before. (Can I just have an apple with a razorblade in it, please?)This is the only one I can agree with. 

Am I off base?

Being that the thread is titled 'Least Favorite Halloween TREATS', I stand by my choices of toothbrushes (not a treat) and fangs/rings (the fangs never fit right, anyway!) Potato chips are a matter of opinion (The basis of this thread) and cheap @$$ candy is just cruelty (and probably come from the true Halloween haters!)


----------



## Aelwyn

I LIKE those peanut butter candies in the orange and black wrappers. LOL. I LOOOOOVE anything peanut butter.


I HATE anything caramel, so just giving out caramels is a no-no. Wax vampire teeth....ew. I like the little plastic toys, like rings and glow bracelets, etc.


----------



## spideranne

I hate candy corn. I know it's the iconic Halloween candy, but I can't stand them.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Aelwyn said:


> I LIKE those peanut butter candies in the orange and black wrappers. LOL. I LOOOOOVE anything peanut butter.
> 
> I HATE anything caramel, so just giving out caramels is a no-no. Wax vampire teeth....ew. I like the little plastic toys, like rings and glow bracelets, etc.


I also love the chewy candies like those peanut butter toffees in the orange and black wrappers. I also love Smarties, and I am lucky my kids hate them because then I get about a hundred of them.
I also like the plastic fangs and spider rings, altough they dont fit I could always put them in a prop of some kind. I do however like caramals and Charlston Chews and Bit-o-Honeys as they fall into the catagory of chewy candies I love so much, but I agree with hating Now and Laters. To me they taste like plastic. I could also eat a whole bag of Candy Corns. I have never in my LIFE got chips ToTing when I was a kid, but I would have loved to get them including drink box/pouches.

I agree getting a toothbrush would be a bummer. Kinda like getting a lecture in iconic form of the dangers of eating candy on a night devoted to it.


----------



## NickG

I dispise candy corn too


----------



## Dr Morbius

NickG said:


> I dispise candy corn too


Send them to me! LOL!


----------



## Revenant

I think candy corn is just gross. Very festive and Halloweenish, and a great decoration, but gross.

I also hate those nasty orange foam Packing Pea-- uh, Circus Peanuts. Bleah.

Some people here were hatin' on stuff I like... DumDum suckers. Milk Duds. Tootsie Rolls. Twix (seriously, have you never tried a Twix bar with a nice hot cuppa Joe? It's awesome!) Nerds. Pixie Stix. Juicy Fruit gum? Dayum! That's my favorite gum flavor! Pity it doesn't last very long.


----------



## choman77034

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, last week I started a thread for your favorite Halloween treats. Now it's time to slam all the treats you don't like. You know, the stuff you begrudgingly "thanked" people for even though you hated it.
> 
> 
> *Necco Wafers*: Why don't you just give me a bag of chalk. That's all this is anyway.
> *Good 'N Plenty*: Hmm... they're almost like Mike 'N Ikes but gross. Almost like jelly beans but gross. So, I guess if you take 1 part Mike 'N Ike, 1 part jelly bean and two parts GROSS, you get Good 'N Plenty.
> *Mary Janes*: These are the filling pullers in the yellow wrapper with the red stripe. Good luck chewing them, if you can tolerate the flavor long enough to chew them.
> *Sugar Daddies*: Another dumb idea. Essentially, it's caramel on a stick. Caramel is good in candy bars, but by itself? Who wants to suck on a piece of caramel for two hours? Not me. Another filling puller because you get too impatient to finish it you wind up chewing on it.
> *Religious Tracts*: Yay. Religion in my candy bag. I never received one of these, but I can't imagine anyone trick or treating would enjoy one. I'm willing to bet not once has a religious tract "converted" someone into a Halloween hater.
> 
> I'm sure I'll add to my list as I'm reminded of more.
> 
> Ok, what are your least favorites?


Zombie F,

I have to agree with you 100% on the Necco Wafers & Good & Plenty! 2 of the WORST candies ever created.

BUT... Mary Jane candy is one of my favorites! Seriously.


----------



## Hellvin

How about Rice Krispie Squares... ick!


----------



## Night Owl

I have one word for you: Dots. 

The consistencey of that candy defies the laws of edibility. Not to mention the Robotussin aftertaste. And don't forget the 'stuck to your teeth for the next two hours' factor.


----------



## Kurt

Anything with high fructose corn syrup can't be all bad!

Just yesterday, my wife suggested stickers. As said "WTF?" 

I hope my kids didn't hear me.


----------



## Zombie-F

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Plastic fangs and spider rings. (Umm... yeah.)


Hey! I give those out. But, I give them out as part of a goody bag that has good candy, a glow bracelet and a few other items in it. I would never dream of giving out just a set of fangs or a spider ring. That would be just cruel.

Wow, three years old and this thread is still going strong.


----------



## Revenant

Zombie-F said:


> Wow, three years old and this thread is still going strong.


It lacks the concussive, Jason-like brute force of the Vortex chiller thread :voorhees:, but it has a sort of tenacious immortality, like a well-seasoned vampire...
:jol:

Hey... candy is forever!


----------



## Zombie-F

There shall be none other like the fog chiller thread. Everyone has an opinion on that. 

Candy...

Let's see, I always hated "stale" bargain candies. You know, stuff that somebody got super cheap at some discount store. It was already past date by the time it hit the store shelves and waaaaay past date by the time it hit the bottom of your candy bag. These candies usually bore names which you've never heard before and have never heard since.

Twookies. This was a candy from the late 80's where the makers of Twix decided to just isolate the cookie center from a Twix and sell it as a standalone item. It turns out, the cookie from a Twix is gross without the chocloate and caramel to mask the flavor.


----------



## Moon Dog

Two words... Circus Peanuts!


----------



## hexerei

Man you guys are picky! I was stoked to have a huge stash of candies no matter what they were...but the ones left at the bottom of the bag every year and lasted until thanksgiving were the Tootsie Rolls.


----------



## Lilly

when i was a kid ...those circus peanut things ...yuck
Now anything gummy, and tootsie rolls also


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Zombie-F said:


> I would never dream of giving out just a set of fangs or a spider ring. That would be just cruel.


That's my point! When I was a kid, there were houses that put -a- spider ring in your bag. Whoopdie doo! Especially since I probably already had a few dozen of them at home from school, Halloween parties, my parents, etc.


----------



## Papa Bones

I hate black licorice. The red type is acceptable, but they can keep the black stuff.


----------

